# Wainwright or James Wellbeloved?



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Can anyone who's good at looking at food compositions etc please help me out. I want the best I can afford at the moment for Eddie, and as a student this means I can't afford Orijen or Taste of the Wild etc just yet.

He's been on James Wellbeloved for the past year and done fine on the lamb one. However, they seem to have hitched the price up a bit again and this seems to be a bit of a trend. As a puppy he was on wainwrights and our old girl was on the mature one and both did well, I thought JWB seemed a better food when he was adult and so we switched him onto it. Not only that but the wainwrights are cheaper than JWB but seem to have the same ingredients? can anyone shed some light on which is superior to the other? Here are the compositions:

*JWB Lamb & Rice*:
Composition: rice, lamb meal, ground whole barley, lamb fat, whole linseed, lamb gravy, sugar beet pulp, alfalfa meal, natural seaweed, sodium chloride, omega oil supplement, potassium chloride, chicory extract, calcium carbonate, yucca extract Minimum levels: lamb (26%), rice (26%), barley (14%), linseed (3%), lamb gravy (2%), alfalfa (1%), seaweed (0.5%), yucca extract (0.02%), chicory extract (0.1%) Additives per kg: antioxidants: E306/Natural antioxidant, 150mg, Vitamins: E672/Vitamin A, 15.000 iu, E671/Vitamin D3, 2,250 iu, Trace elements: E1/iron, 40mg, E2/iodine, 2mg, E4/copper, 5mg, E5/manganese, 25mg, E6/zinc, 100mg, E8/selenium, 0.2mg

*Wainwrights Lamb & Rice*:
Lamb (30%) (Lamb Meat Meal, Lamb Gravy), Brown rice (30%), Barley (16%), Rapeseed Oil (7%), Sugar Beet Pulp (6%), Potato Protein (5%), Linseed (3%), Alfalfa (2%), Minerals (includes Yucca Extract 200mg/kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg), Seaweed (0.4%).

Nutritional Additives; Vitamin A 17,000IU/kg, Vitamin D3 2,000IU/kg, Vitamin E (a - Tocopherol) 550mg/kg, Zinc Chelate of Amino Acids Hydrate 200mg/kg, Manganese Oxide 156mg/kg, Iron Sulphate Monohydrate 133mg/kg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 97mg/kg, Copper Sulphate Pentahydrate 20mg/kg, Selenised Yeast, inactivated 8.7mg/kg, Sodium Selenite 6.5mg/kg, Calcium Iodate Anhydrous 3.3mg/kg, Calcium 3.08mg/kg, Phosphorous 1.17mg/kg, Omega 6 4.27mg/kg, Omega 3 0.96mg/kg.

Thank you to anyone who's managed to read through all that and reply


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Im no good with comparing the two but I went for Wainwrights over the JWB and my girls love it, they are both doing well on it, one on puppy and one on adult stuff. I looked at the two and wrote off JWB as just glancing at it I didnt see a big enough difference apart from the price  

Also PAH have the wainwrights bags on offer often (at the moment £33 for large bags) and with a VIP card you get good offers, I have vouchers for £10 off £50 spends in both Feb and March atm!


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

we have used both James Wellbeloved and Wainwrights for our puppy. We found the Wainwrights just as good. 
We have now just purchased 2 x 15 kg of adult salmon and potato fish4dogs which was delivered free...total £73.80., which I thought was a good price, and Jasper loves it  It was on offer Said £10 0ff at £41 a bag, then if you spent over £80 there was 10% off.
Ooops looks like the offer was January one


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I fed wainwrights for a couple of years and it was fine, but they changed the recipe and it started to get really dusty - JWB doesn't agree with my dog, so that wasn't an option. I know you said you couldn't, but now I have swapped to Taste of the Wild - and it's actually worked out cheaper than Wainwrights... and my dogs are in better condition. It works out as £6 more for a slightly smaller bag - but the bags last quite a bit longer :thumbup: Zooplus also have lots of discounts - I pay for the annual 5% off and use discounts to stock up and this makes it the same price as Wainwrights. 

Naomi


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I like Wainwrights but James Wellbeloved is good too.I know that the James Wellbeloved is on offer at [email protected] at the moment and it is also £6.90 a 2kg on zooplus but you have to spend £19 before you get free delivery,which is 3 bags.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone - just been to PAH and picked up 2 bags of wainwrights for £11 (on offer) so he has as turkey and lamb. They didn't have the lamb JWB which is the only one he really does alright on, as he gets sick on the fish one so worked out I didn't have a choice either way! :lol:


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Rice is the first ingredient listed on the JWB, which means there is more of that than anything else in the food.

I would go for Wainwrights too, so good choice  See how your dog does on that as compared with the variety of JWB that he's usually on.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Rice is the first ingredient listed on the JWB, which means there is more of that than anything else in the food.
> 
> I would go for Wainwrights too, so good choice  See how your dog does on that as compared with the variety of JWB that he's usually on.


I never noticed that! Tilly has JWB but I have been put off lately by the price as I only ever buy small bags (nowhere to store a large bag)Try to wait for the special offers on them but then find in PAH they run out quick. I always get turkey & rice. Do Wainrights do turkey (or chicken) & rice? Might try it if they do.


----------



## anna66 (Apr 23, 2013)

On one of these forums I read that Wainwrights uses cheap fillers and shouldnt be used, e.g. beetsugar. I have just bought some and it says nothing of the kind, the ingredients, listed in order that they have most of is lamb 71%, Liver 5%, Brown rice, minerals, seaweed and chicory root. It is supposed to be hypo allergenic with no soya or artifical colours or preservatives so who can moan at that? Its raw food that can be mixed with normal pellets.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I switched from JWB to Wainwrights because JWB refused to tell me what the "special ingredients" they used to list on the ingredients were. They're no longer listed there now but a quick google confirms I didn't just imagine them lol.

Rupert did better on the Wainwrights than he did on the JWB so stuck with it.


----------



## jayne7917 (Apr 19, 2013)

Soon as I got Marty I changed him to wainwrights from wagg which his last owner had him on. He's been great on it and loves it. I like the ingredients as well and now my sister in law has her dogs on it 1 on the low fat and 1 on the senior joint care and my dad is changing his dog now as well. I highly recommend wainwrights


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I have bulk buyed some Wainwright turkey and rice and fish and potato for future puppy. I think it is best containing a lot of turkey and brown rice which is better than white rice and all the other stuff such as yucca and seaweed are all wholesome, I liked the nutritional value and simple ingredients in the food. Isn't JWB owned by one of the big american chains? My cat does eat food made by Kraft though- won't touch anthing else! So we mix it with fresh meat. 

 let me know how stuff goes, alternatively I know some on here get skinners which you can buy on amazon 

xx
India


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I have zelda on naturediet and grizzler on jwb with some naturediet mixed in.

I have tried grizz on f4d, arden grange and orien and none suit him, the wainwrights seems to be the same ingredients as the jwb so im gonna buy some and try him on it, and a few of the wet for zelda.

Pets at home online only have 20% off most of the wainwrights dry and some of the wet, the packs of 12 have no discount but the individual ones have so its cheaper to buy individual.


----------



## Labaker05 (Sep 5, 2012)

We fed our puppy James Wellbeloved, however we found that the quality wasn't as good as it used to be. We also found out by our dog food stockist that JWB has been taken over by Pedigree which we personally do not like as they seem to use a lot of cheap fillers in their food.

We now feed Arden grange which with Bailey is brilliant as he has a sensitive tummy and he gets on great with it. It's a little cheaper about £5 in the large bags. I would recommend this!!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

They're both good... whatever you prefer. 

Another to consider is Skinners field duck and trial duck and rice


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

dandogman said:


> They're both good... whatever you prefer.
> 
> Another to consider is Skinners field duck and trial duck and rice


we are going to use skinners when ours is grown up I think


----------



## Dwavid (Apr 28, 2012)

I use JWB for all of my 3 and there all in very good condition. The local pet shop to me sells JWB 15kg bags for £36.00 so it is cheaper than the Wainwrights in PAH.

Personally I hate PAH I think they are over priced on so much stuff, I do not find the staff to be much help/knowledgeable on things either.

I also give my 3 human food such as poached eggs, boiled chicken, tuna, sardines, pasta, steak, cheese, hotdogs etc. as a treat mixed in with there food from time to time.


----------



## anna66 (Apr 23, 2013)

Im pleased to hear other owners mix in real meat with dry foods they give their dog. I mix in anything I have including eggs, fish, cheese, lamb, chicken and liver. I only have a small dog so he doesnt eat that much anyway but i think just giving them dried pellets for the rest of their life must be boring and thats why they dont finish their meal - often only going back to their bowl when they feel starving hungry. When I hear pet owners say their dog is off their food or it stays in the bowl most of the day or they are happy to just go back to it when they feel hungry throughout the day - I say - put some real meat in there and it will go in seconds whatever the time of day!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I would like to feed Wainwrights but my girl won't eat it, but she does like James Wellbeloved.

I regularly add extras plus some raw.


----------



## anna66 (Apr 23, 2013)

I dont just give my dog raw Wainwright - its not his main diet - Im still learning what would be the best longterm. I do give him Iam's pellets which I mix all the other meats in every day so its tasty and nourishing. Im not happy about Iams but any other dried food probably doesnt have the right minerals, proteins etc. and i dont just want a dried mixer because the meat i give him may be missing some vitamins and minerals. So if anyone can recommend a dried food to supplement the pieces of wet meat I give would be helpful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2013)

anna66 said:


> Im not happy about Iams but any other dried food probably doesnt have the right minerals, proteins etc. and i dont just want a dried mixer because the meat i give him may be missing some vitamins and minerals. So if anyone can recommend a dried food to supplement the pieces of wet meat I give would be helpful.


Iams is a bit of a rubbish food to be honest - your dog isn't get all that much great nutrition. There are lots of MUCH better dried foods out there - have a look at http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html. Anything in green would be an excellent food for your dog and would definitely provide everything they need. You'll see Iams is in red, which means it's one of the worst foods you can give.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Ooh, hello old thread - didn't even realise it was one of my own :lol: 

Little update: Eddie has been back on wainwrights for ages now (probably since just after this original thread was made!). He does do particularly well on the lamb and rice version - but currently seeing how well he does on the salmon and potato, he used to do brilliantly on it when we use to feed wainwrights but had a bad reaction to the JWB Ocean Fish and Rice so I was sceptical to try fish as the main protein source again - but he's been doing great on it again so far, so really chuffed :thumbsup: must just be something in the JWB Ocean Fish and Rice that really really disagreed with him (vomiting after every meal :yikes: ) 

Either way, really happy with wainwrights and can't see us swapping in the near future. It suits him really well and if it ain't broke, why fix it


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> Ooh, hello old thread - didn't even realise it was one of my own :lol:
> 
> Little update: Eddie has been back on wainwrights for ages now (probably since just after this original thread was made!). He does do particularly well on the lamb and rice version - but currently seeing how well he does on the salmon and potato, he used to do brilliantly on it when we use to feed wainwrights but had a bad reaction to the JWB Ocean Fish and Rice so I was sceptical to try fish as the main protein source again - but he's been doing great on it again so far, so really chuffed :thumbsup: must just be something in the JWB Ocean Fish and Rice that really really disagreed with him (vomiting after every meal :yikes: )
> 
> Either way, really happy with wainwrights and can't see us swapping in the near future. It suits him really well and if it ain't broke, why fix it


I'm glad he's settled now


----------

